# Daughters first deer



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Daughter finally got her first deer this evening 
I couldn't be happier for her!


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to you and her. That’s a great first deer.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great late season buck. She did good.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats to you both !! Late season deer are well earned.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

words just cant say how good it feels when things come together for your kids. congrats to you both. kudos to you for getting your daughter into the great outdoors.
sherman


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats and WTG for sticking with it on the late season hunting.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Just great....And he still had his headgear!!!
Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats. She won't forget that.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

fastwater said:


> Just great....And he still had his headgear!!!
> Congrats to the both of you!


He did when she shot him but not when we found him


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugernut said:


> He did when she shot him but not when we found him


Now that's really cool!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugernut said:


> He did when she shot him but not when we found him


that's just awesome that you still got them.
sherman


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrats to her!!


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you !

Most deer around us have lost their rack a couple of weeks ago.

So now the question...and its not to judge anyone

If this had happened to you and shot a buck but when you recovered him he no longer had his horns how would you tag it ? Buck or doe ? and it shouldn't matter if you found the horns before recovering the deer or not .

just askin


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Very good. Congratulations


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Redheads said:


> Congratulations to both of you !
> 
> Most deer around us have lost their rack a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Simple, no antlers it's getting tagged with an "anterless" tag. Not trying to detail thread. Congrats on her first deer!! Hopefully many more to come!


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Buck plain and simple


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Fishballz said:


> Simple, no antlers it's getting tagged with an "anterless" tag. Not trying to detail thread. Congrats on her first deer!! Hopefully many more to come!


 so when she takes her beautiful 1st deer to the taxidermist to have it mounted and the Dnr shows up there to check things out and the tag on it is registered as an antlerless deer how do you think that's going to go down?


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

miked913 said:


> so when she takes her beautiful 1st deer to the taxidermist to have it mounted and the Dnr shows up there to check things out and the tag on it is registered as an antlerless deer how do you think that's going to go down?


It is pretty clear in the regs. Ohio has antlered and antlerless permits. Not buck and doe tags. To be considered antlered it must have at least one horn longer than 3 inches. If you shoot a buck with no horns you most certainly can use an anterless permit


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Redheads said:


> Congratulations to both of you !
> 
> Most deer around us have lost their rack a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...





Saugernut said:


> Buck plain and simple





miked913 said:


> so when she takes her beautiful 1st deer to the taxidermist to have it mounted and the Dnr shows up there to check things out and the tag on it is registered as an antlerless deer how do you think that's going to go down?





Fishballz said:


> It is pretty clear in the regs. Ohio has antlered and antlerless permits. Not buck and doe tags. To be considered antlered it must have at least one horn longer than 3 inches. If you shoot a buck with no horns you most certainly can use an anterless permit


Way to derail the thread guys!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations


----------

